# Help selecting speakers for home theater system



## Pane in the Glass (Nov 22, 2011)

Hey everyone! This is my first time setting up a home theater system, and I would appreciate some help picking out the speakers. Right now, I'm looking at picking up an Onkyo TX-NR609 (ASIN: B004O0TRD8) receiver, and either Onkyo SKS-HT540 (ASIN: B000GU78Z4) or SLS Q-Line Gold (ASIN: B003FCVL6W) speakers. (I can't post links yet, hence the ASINs.)

I selected the TX-NR609 because of its many HDMI inputs, its PC input, and unless I'm mistaken, its highly competitive price. I was also looking at the ONKYO HT-RC360, and couldn't find many differences, but I'm still looking into that.

I selected the SKS-HT540 based on the price and the specs. It looks like these speakers could out perform more expensive 5.x options. I do not need a 7.x setup, as my room isn't that big (sorry, I don't have the dimensions), but I would like to get the best speakers I can (obviously).

I stumbled across the SLS Q-Line Gold speakers and thought they looked like a competitive option, but I've had a lot of difficulty finding any technical information about them, which has lead me here. 

How do you think the SLS Q-Line Gold speakers compare to the SKS-HT540's? In either case I'll probably buy the subwoofer separately, even though the Onkyo speakers come with one. Any other thoughts or advice relating to this setup? I haven't purchased anything yet, so everything is still up in the air. I know for certain that I will be connecting three composite, and at least three HDMI sources. 

Sorry for the jumbled post. Normally I'd clean it up, but I'm rather short on time at the moment. Let me know if I've left anything out, or if you have any questions. Thanks!


----------



## RodK (Mar 30, 2011)

We need more information from you. What is your budget for speakers? What are your listening priorities, home theater to music in percentage.


----------



## Pane in the Glass (Nov 22, 2011)

This will mainly be used for movies/gaming, probably 75% of the time. I listen to a wide range of music, blues, jazz, classical, rock, and latin among others, but it's usually while I'm doing other things.

As far as budget, I hate to be so broad, but I'm still learning the market. I'd say I'm in the low to mid range market, however that may be bound. Right now I'm staying under $1K, while trying to keep it under $600. Obviously those are ceilings. More generally, I'm looking for good quality at a good price, with the emphasis on the former. I'd be okay making an investment, as I plan on keeping these for quite a while.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

The Onkyo HTIB systems are known to be a good value for the money but if your room is large it will be underpowered. $1000 is a tight budget but it can be worked with. What some people suggest is to buy a good receiver and get just the front two speakers and a sub to start with and just use whatever you have laying around for the surround channels until you can afford to buy more.


----------



## Pane in the Glass (Nov 22, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> The Onkyo HTIB systems are known to be a good value for the money but if your room is large it will be underpowered. $1000 is a tight budget but it can be worked with. What some people suggest is to buy a good receiver and get just the front two speakers and a sub to start with and just use whatever you have laying around for the surround channels until you can afford to buy more.


Two questions: What would be considered a large room, and what would be considered a good receiver? (Sorry, I'm still new.)

Also, the $1k budget is for the speakers by themselves. I'm counting the receiver as a separate purchase.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

a room larger than a big bedroom, maybe 225sq ft
for a receiver look at this Onkyo 709


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

If you are going to budget 1k for just speakers I'd suggest you can do much, much better than the Onkyo speakers. I'd look into;

Aperion Intimus 
Ascend Acoustic CBM-170
Emotiva Audio X-Ref
EMP Tek Impression Series
SVSound SBS-02
just for starters.

If you are not comfortable with on-line retailers:
Infinity Primus series
PBS Image series

There are many choices out there, have you listened to anything yet? That is really the best way to pick a speaker, and an in home audition is even better. Does the 1k include the sub or is that also a separate purchase?


----------



## Pane in the Glass (Nov 22, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions, I'll make it a point to check those out! I've done a lot of research since my initial post, and feel like I have a better idea of what I'm looking for. I have abandoned the HTIB idea in favor of a choose-your-own-adventure approach. In that regard, I've been jumping all over the place. I started looking at the Polk's, but soon found myself distracted by Klipsch. JBL stole the spotlight for a while, and recently I've been looking into Premier Acoustic. I'm probably skipping some steps, but you get the idea.

I haven't listened to anything yet. It didn't take me long to discover that neither specs nor price were necessarily indicative of performance, and that only my ears could be trusted. One of the things I like about the internet-direct companies is their generous in-home trial. I plan on making it a point to sample some various options when I get the chance, but lately I've had other priorities taking up my time.

Ideally, the 1K would be for a 5.1 rig. Failing that, I could go with a 3.1 for now, and add the surrounds later. I would like to get a really good sub, though, so that'll prob. eat up ¼ to ½ of my budget. Somehow that makes 3.1 look like the more practical approach.

I've pretty much decided on the Onkyo 709 b/c of its PC input and MultEQ XT. For front channel, I'm looking for something with 6.5" woofers (subject to change, but that won't be going up). I'll get the center channel from the same line as fronts (though in the case of the Premier's I'm currently looking at, I'd pair the PA-8C with the PA-6Fs). As for the surrounds, I'd like to get switching di/bipoles (all the more reason to stick with 3.1), but regardless would most likely be specing them separately from the fronts. I haven't really started shopping for the sub, I've been focusing more on the front channels, but I've picked up enough to know that I'm probably looking for something in the $250-$500 range.

*sigh* So I've gone from comparing two ~$250 systems, to spending ~$250 per speaker. Still, I guess anything worth doing is worth doing :spend:


----------

